# Client-Server-Framework



## Guybrush Threepwood (5. Jan 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Client-Server-Framework. Im Netz gibt es viele verschiedene, z. B. Apache Mina und JBoss Netty. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen zu diesen Frameworks gesammelt?

Ich möchte in erster Linie Entwicklungsaufwand reduzieren, und Objekte zwischen Client und Server austauschen.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Jan 2011)

MINA, Netty und Co. sind Netzwerk-Frameworks. 

Beide Frameworks sind sich in gewisser Weise sehr ähnlich. Hab ich hab "damals" für MINA entschieden.
Der Einstieg ist recht leicht. Aber wenn du damit "Objekte" verschicken willst, nimmt dir das Framework nicht ab. Es abstrahiert lediglich von den nackten Sockets etc. und erleichtert dir die Arbeit damit. Ein Protokoll musst du dir nach wie vor schreiben. Oder eben etwas benutzen, das das in generischer Art und weise schon bereit stellt. Also sowas wie RMI oder SIMON zum Beispiel ...

- Alex


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (5. Jan 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann ist ein Framework im Grunde keine wirkliche Erleichterung.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Jan 2011)

Naja, kommt drauf an. Mit komplexer werdendem Protokoll ist MINA und Netty schon eine deutliche erleichterung. Selbst von Hand alles auf Socketebene entwickeln will man ja heute nicht mehr. Und wenn dann noch NIO ins spiel kommt, dann beisst man sich schier die Zähne dran aus. 

MINA und Netty haben idR keine Probleme mit tausenden Clients (dank NIO). Deine standard Java IO Socketprogrammierung jedoch schon. 

Alex


----------

